# TempTags are back in stock



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm pleased to advise our latest shipment of TempTags has landed and all 3 types are in stock for immediate dispatch

*Click here for TempTags*

Wholesale accounts also welcomed. Please email [email protected] for wholesale pricing information


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Glen

Which ones should I use for Semi-skimmed milk?

Daren

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Daren

Either the Brown or Cream Coloured TempTags can be used.

They both react at 65c

The Red TempTags react at 58c

The reason for the colour difference is so that cafes can have different colours on their jugs to that they know whether full or semi-skim milk is in it


----------

